# GPU Temperature #1, #2 and #3, what do they mean for the 4800 series?



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know what:
GPU Temperature #1
GPU Temperature #2
GPU Temperature #3
actually means for a 4870?  Did I overlook/miss a thread/post that already discussed this?


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they are the GPU, MEM, and VRM temps.  I think erocker knows, obviously w1izzard.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I think they are the GPU, MEM, and VRM temps.  I think erocker knows, obviously w1izzard.



Thanks for the input


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2008)

They are all off of the GPU.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2008)

EDIT:
SO
it's GPU #1
Mem #2
VRM #3


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

no ... there are three sensors inside the gpu die at different strategic locations


----------



## tomatomanz (Aug 2, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> no ... there are three sensors inside the gpu die at different strategic locations


So.. there are not any of this as below?..
GPU #1
VRM #2
Mem #3

I gotta say.. the GPU Temp. #2 seems to be the highest temps... 

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2008)

the locations are display io, memory io and shader core. all those locations are inside the gpu in different areas


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 3, 2008)

I thought 3 was the vrm's cause if I dont have a HS on them they get really hot.


----------



## Wshlist (Aug 3, 2008)

In another thread a guy installed his VRM heatsink of his new coolersetup wrong and the GPU#2 temps went up to 117C or thereabouts then he did it right after people advised him and they went down to half that, so in short: these sensors are NOT all in the GPU, at least #2 is the VRM area.
I think it was on a 4850 in the thread though but obviously it does show those sensors aren't all in the GPU, but since the 4870 has a different layout and VRM setup I'm not sure which temp is monitoring what parts of the card.

Perhaps a can of compressed air blown on various part of the card while it's dong some work and while monitored by GPU-Z will help show what's monitored by which sensors.
(I'd say cooling spray but sudden freezing of areas might not be healthy).


----------



## blaher (Aug 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I thought 3 was the vrm's cause if I dont have a HS on them they get really hot.



I'd have to agree, as you can see by my results here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65333

I'd say both sensors #2 and #3 are at the back of the card, where the VRMs are.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2008)

then the amd engineers have wrong information


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 4, 2008)

So 1, 2 & 3 are not generally set to say 1=core, 2=VRM, 3=memory?

So they are just sensors in random strategic areas of the GPU?
And the location of these sensors are anyones guess?

All I know is 1 & 3 are usually around the same temp while 2 is always higher.



erocker said:


> They are all off of the GPU.



Well duh


----------



## Wshlist (Aug 6, 2008)

I repost: they are NOT all on the GPU ide, since people that had no or bad cooling on their VRM's (at least on the 4850) found that #2 went very high and came down when the vrm was properly cooled for instance, that much is obvious.
Please stop insisting spreading (false) information without having any real info to base it on.
In other news for the girls: you can't get pregnant from toiletseats


----------



## tomcug (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, I had very high #2 temperature without heatsink on VRMs. So I think they aren't all on the GPU die too, because it isn't possible that different areas of the core can differ in temperature by over 40 °C.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> I repost: they are NOT all on the GPU ide, since people that had no or bad cooling on their VRM's (at least on the 4850) found that #2 went very high and came down when the vrm was properly cooled for instance, that much is obvious.
> Please stop insisting spreading (false) information without having any real info to base it on.
> In other news for the girls: you can't get pregnant from toiletseats



i just did a quick test .. 
powercolor 4850 with that round zalman cooler and metal plate on vrm
temps in idle in gpuz are 44, 51, 43.5
removed the little vrm heatsink while the system is running
temps in idle in gpuz without vrm heatsink are 44, 51, 43.5

so removing the vrm heatsink has no effect on these temps which means that neither of these 3 is vrm temp

will test with load next


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

load without vrm heatsink:






load with vrm heatsink:





load with vrm heatsink and jammed fan:





*Please stop insisting spreading (false) information without having any real info to base it on.*


----------



## iamollie (Aug 6, 2008)

W1zzard saves teh day!


----------



## Wshlist (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps it's a case of the 4870 and 4850 being different, or perhaps w1zzard is simply lying because he's having issues with me.
Yeah now go abuse your power and ban me and feel you made a big win, but don't forget to boast about it too.


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 6, 2008)

I believe W1zz, but I don't at the same time. I had ran my VRM's passive, and then added a 40MM fan, adding the fan lowered my temp#2 a decent amount. I'm confused


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification W1z.  Could you update GPU-Z with the same information as in your screenshots?  Also, is there a vrm temp that you could add to GPU-Z?  I ask because Everest has indicated a vrm temp (not sure if it's accurate or not).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2008)

@Wshlist 

If thats what you think of w1zzard and this forum,then why dont you try another forum.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

wshlist why should i lie ? but if my own testing strongly indicates a certain result i have to believe in what i see. if someone else wants to do the same experiment, be my guest. if someone has any suggestions on what i did wrong or what else could be tested, let's hear it

new gpuz version will have vrm/voltage monitoring on 4870
new gpuz version will have the labels as displayed in my screenshots above


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> I believe W1zz, but I don't at the same time. I had ran my VRM's passive, and then added a 40MM fan, adding the fan lowered my temp#2 a decent amount. I'm confused



so the fan blew fresh air all over the card?


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 6, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> so the fan blew fresh air all over the card?



No, that's the 120MM's job. That little fan doesn't have enough airflow to effect the Die's temperature at all.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> No, that's the 120MM's job. That little fan doesn't have enough airflow to effect the Die's temperature at all.



put a sheet of paper over the vrms so that the airflow can not get to the vrms, it should have almost no reducing effect on the "vrm" temperature now


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wshlist said:


> I repost: they are NOT all on the GPU ide, since people that had no or bad cooling on their VRM's (at least on the 4850) found that #2 went very high and came down when the vrm was properly cooled for instance, that much is obvious.
> Please stop insisting spreading (false) information without having any real info to base it on.
> In other news for the girls: you can't get pregnant from toiletseats



is this guy really questioning W1zzard?  and not just questioning but insulting him, your kidding right?  Unreal the ban stick needs to be used here I'm not a mod but wow Wshlist you have some balls !!!! hes the founder of this forum and a computer legend, if he doesn't know then who would.


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 6, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> put a sheet of paper over the vrms so that the airflow can not get to the vrms, it should have almost no reducing effect on the "vrm" temperature now



No fan on them right now, didn't need one...Just for when I pencil modded.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> is this guy really questioning W1zzard?  and not just questioning but insulting him, your kidding right?  Unreal the ban stick needs to be used here I'm not a mod but wow Wshlist you have some balls !!!! hes the founder of this forum and a computer legend, if he doesn't know then who would.



people are entitled to their own opinions. i don't claim i'm always right. but until someone brings forward some serious counter-evidence (that can be reproduced) i believe in my results

wshlist is a bit pissed because he thinks we censored some thread (which seems was full of pointless posts). also he's unhappy that i sig violation infracted him for "This forum uses censorship and deletes post without feedback and excuses, please be aware of that, but don't mention it.. " in his sig


----------



## trt740 (Aug 6, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> people are entitled to their own opinions. i don't claim i'm always right. but until someone brings forward some serious counter-evidence (that can be reproduced) i believe in my results



W1zz I think I know alot about computers, mainly because of this forum , but I certainly would not question and insult someone who knows as much about this stuff as you do and is considered an expert on this forum and several other forums on the internet. That just leaves me scratching my head. I think his intention was to get banned and frankly your being way to nice (I know thats not my place to suggest).


----------



## blaher (Aug 8, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> people are entitled to their own opinions. i don't claim i'm always right. but until someone brings forward some serious counter-evidence (that can be reproduced) i believe in my results



Maybe the 4850 is different then.  You can see in the thread I mentioned earlier that putting heatsinks on the VRMs dropped my temperature by 65degrees when idle.  It would crash under load.  However, the GPU#1 temperature stayed the same.


----------



## ASharp (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah...I hate to disagree with W1zz on this one but, I'm pretty convinced that GPU sensor #2 and/or 3 are for the VRMs and not the GPU die.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 8, 2008)

blaher said:


> Maybe the 4850 is different then.  You can see in the thread I mentioned earlier that putting heatsinks on the VRMs dropped my temperature by 65degrees when idle.  It would crash under load.  However, the GPU#1 temperature stayed the same.



That's not it, the GPU on both 4850 and 70 are the same, just downclocked and DDR3 on the 4850, the 4870 has the DDR5(obviously)


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 8, 2008)

To conclude this will someone possibly post some video footage showing the VRMs getting more air and running cooler with a screenshot of GPUZ?

Then just use the stock cooler and show GPUZ again in the video footage.

This thread has turned into a debate to an extent and most probably won't be resloved without hard proof.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Yeah...I hate to disagree with W1zz on this one but, I'm pretty convinced that GPU sensor #2 and/or 3 are for the VRMs and not the GPU die.



show me your evidence


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 8, 2008)

I would gladly pull my sinks off my 4850 for this debate, but I'm afraid they wouldn't stick again


----------



## tomcug (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll perform some testing tomorrow, but I think #2 and #3 temperature sensors are on the GPU die after seeing W1zz's experiment.


----------



## rickpatbrown (Aug 8, 2008)

I must have some magical VRM that doesn't exceed 45 degrees under load 

This is with an MCW60, so the GPU is the only thing being cooled.

I do have the VRM's sinked, but they get hot. They are in the 75 degree range. 

This is one of my CF'd 4850's at stock.

Some people are special.


----------



## tomcug (Aug 8, 2008)

Rickpatbrown, really nice temperatures. So, after seeing your results I'm sure that #2 and #3 temperature sensors are on the GPU die. How did you measuse VRM's temperate?


----------



## rickpatbrown (Aug 8, 2008)

> How did you measuse VRM's temperate?



I stuck a diode in between the heatsinks. It was just a quick test to see what ballpark they were in. Nothing scientific. Actually, I think these are the PWM's. I'm not too sure on the anatomy of the card. What are the big gray boxes? These are the ones I put the diode on. I think they say "vitec" on the 4870.

I do now that about 80 degrees gets a little painful to touch. I just put my finger on stuff most of the time. Again, not very scientific. I fingered the smaller black chips that are directly behind the big gray boxes. These feel about the same.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2008)

rickpatbrown said:


> I just put my finger on stuff most of the time. Again, not very scientific.



while it is not scientific it is one of the best ways to measure temperature in my opinion. 
your finger is non conductive and gives you optimum control to get even in very hard to reach areas while the system is running

if you can comfortably keep your finger on a spot its temperature is perfectly safe. if it hurts you should worry. you will almost never burn your finger because you will sense the heat radiation from the really hot spots


----------



## rickpatbrown (Aug 8, 2008)

The 4850's burned me a couple of times. 81 degrees at idle . . . ouch! Will GPUz have the updated lables for 4850's or just 4870?


----------

